# Can hungy amano shrimp atack other fish ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello

I just noticed one of my amano shrimps eating one of my large female guppies, while it was still alive. Although I noticed that particular female was not as active as usual in the past few days but did not expected to see it eaten alive by amanos. I have in my tank around 10 amanos and had over 30 guppies. Now I probably lost half of the guppies and all the dead ones I saw before with torned tales of fins. I realized that lately I only been feeding amanos half a an agile woffel a day instead of full one (besides regular flakes for fish).
I'm wondering that my amanos are hungry now and picking easiest bate, which is guppies ?


----------



## tolite (Aug 12, 2012)

Guppies do pick on other guppies what are the levels like in your tank and how big is it? You have plans for the fry or are you using them for feeders? Shrimp will eat whats easiest but id be more concerned with the fish die off


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

tolite said:


> Guppies do pick on other guppies what are the levels like in your tank and how big is it? You have plans for the fry or are you using them for feeders? Shrimp will eat whats easiest but id be more concerned with the fish die off


It's 30Gl tank. And i had originally over 30 adult guppies together with neon or rummy nose tetras and shrimps. Now my guppy population is down by half. Two weeks ago I noticed torned tales and fins. Now I'm loosing them on the daily bases. Non other fish is affected.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

It might be just poor water quality causing fin damage on the guppy's.

I have amano's in my tanks and I haven't seen them eating any dead fish or live fish for that matter.

Maybe do more feeding intervals for the amanos


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not certain Amanos will eat dead fish, but ALL my other shrimp do, as do snails, so I'd be surprised if Amanos don't as well. Shrimp are scavengers by nature and usually eat whatever they can find. But I've never seen one kill a fish, though I have seen one feeding on a fish that was still breathing, but obviously dying. Shrimp don't care about the niceties. But I highly doubt your shrimp are the problem with the guppies. Not sure what it is, but it is not likely to be your shrimp.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Amanos will eat anything on the floor that they find appealing. I would suggest frayed fins is a bigger problem, ie water quality / disease. If your population has died off by 50% it's definitely not a murderous shrimp! 

The shrimp that tend to attack from what I know is Ghost Shrimp! I've heard of them latching onto fish and damaging their slim coats and finnage.

Good luck!


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I just retested my water quality and it is as follows:
Ammonia - 0 
No3 - 30
No2 - 0.5
Gh - 75
Chlorine - 0
Kh - 80
Ph - 7.5
The problem affecting only guppy fish so far and females more than males.
It is actually 3 different Simpsons:
1. Fish is bitten on the fins a and skin as if I have a ghost shrimp but I never had one. I check the bag when I bring it from the store and if I find there something beside I bought I through it out. 
2. Fish start swimming vertically before it dies but no viable damage on it.
3. stomach of the fish (females only) looks flat a week or so before it dies.
I can not figure out what is going on and why it's affecting guppies only as I have tetras there as well (neons and rummy noses, although some of my neons lost tales, but this happened when I had cherry barbs in the tank that I removed already some time ago). Since I started this tank 9 months ago I never had luck with it as somebody always dieing and specialty guppies. and this is my second tank. I'm still running my 10Gl for over 2 years successfully (which is now converted to shrimps tank).
At the moment I'll let all my guppies to die off (or kill each other) and I'll replace them with razboras or melows or so.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Something is off...
You started this tank 9 months ago, but you have No2. 

Are you overstocked?
Filter is not efficient enough for overstock = increase frequency of water changes.
I hope you are treating your tap water with a de-chlorinator.

Maybe your still cycling?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> Something is off...
> You started this tank 9 months ago, but you have No2.
> 
> Are you overstocked?
> ...


Yes the tank is little overstocked due to guppies fry and juniors. 
But I have two filters in the tank AC30 and AC50. Also I'm changing 30-40% water every week.
I don't think I'm still cycling and NO2 - 0.5 is not a problem unless it's 1+.
Yes I'm using Prime as a water conditioner.

Also I'm thinking could it be a dragonfly nymph attacking my fish? I found one before in my filter.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I read on here that dragonfly nymph can attack fish.
Was it still in the filter recently?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a website I ran across, and one thing it mentions is the possibility of fin tears being a sign of bacterial infection. So perhaps your guppies are sick and that's why they are dying. The site is here..http://guppyplace.tripod.com/Ailments.html
There are some suggestions for treatment.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> I read on here that dragonfly nymph can attack fish.
> Was it still in the filter recently?


No I found it sometime ago, more than a months ago.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> This is a website I ran across, and one thing it mentions is the possibility of fin tears being a sign of bacterial infection. So perhaps your guppies are sick and that's why they are dying. The site is here..http://guppyplace.tripod.com/Ailments.html
> There are some suggestions for treatment.


From all the descriptions none exactly matches my conditions. But the closest one is Columnaris. In addition I'm afraid it also could be Fish Tuberculosis. As another thing I noticed, usually I put guppy fries that I find in the filter into my shrimp tank to grow. I discovered lately that some of them dieing when they are juniors with no particular reason or damage to the body. But before dieing they start hiding and become inactive and do not eat.

Regarding the cure, I'm not sure I can use the salt as I have amano shrimps, tetras, pleco and some corries in the tank. I heard that shrimps, snails (I have few assassins) tetras and bottom feeders not happy about salt. 
Please advice.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Perhaps a quarantine tank.. put the guppies in it and treat them, see if it helps. Sometimes even if the symptoms don't quite match, salt treatment can help anyway, as guppies are pretty tolerant of salt. Short of that, not much you can do other than perhaps give up keeping guppies. If I had that many fish dying for no reason I could see other than torn fins, I would find a way to isolate the fish with the problems and at least try salt. A hospital or Quarantine tank need not be that large, and need not be permanent.. and if you can't do that, even salt baths might help and those you can do without an extra tank.. just a basin or something. Plenty of info on the net how to do a salt bath. Good luck.


----------

